

Behind the iPhone SMS Exploit: Fuzzing The Phone In Your Phone [pdf] - thinkzig
http://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-usa-09/MILLER/BHUSA09-Miller-FuzzingPhone-PAPER.pdf

======
thinkzig
OP here. This is from the talk today being given at Black Hat 2009 by the guys
presenting their "hijack any iPhone" exploit discussed here yesterday.

While this document doesn't discuss the iPhone takeover explicitly, it does
illustrate how instructions can be sent to iPhone, Android, and Windows Mobile
phones via an SMS exploit that does not require the carrier to be involved.
Interesting stuff.

